# Circle City Monthly Ride, OC CA, Sept. 8, 2019



## tripple3 (Aug 31, 2019)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Sept. 8, 2019*

*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Sept 8th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.






Always a Great Time, come on out and Ride.*


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 2, 2019)

Just don't help little old ladies off the train.... LoL


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2019)

Bump this for tomorrows Ride.
Reminder tag @fordmike65 @birdzgarage @cyclonecoaster.com @cyclingday @kevin x @Goatroper @OC54 @markivpedalpusher @Cory @mrg @63caddy @rustintime @Rusty72 @rustjunkie @the2finger @higgens @Jrodarod @WetDogGraphix @rcole45 @sprocket @BFGforme  @sorryididnttagyou


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2019)

@rustystone2112 we haven't seen you in a few months.



Hope to see you tomorrow.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 7, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Bump this for tomorrows Ride.
> Reminder tag @fordmike65 @birdzgarage @cyclonecoaster.com @cyclingday @kevin x @Goatroper @OC54 @markivpedalpusher @Cory @mrg @63caddy @rustintime @Rusty72 @rustjunkie @the2finger @higgens @Jrodarod @WetDogGraphix @rcole45 @sprocket @BFGforme  @sorryididnttagyou
> 
> View attachment 1059719



Wish I could make it.......would like to meet up with Tim Moore........enjoy.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 7, 2019)

We'll be there! Tim's chosen my '36 Colson to ride, so watch out for him and say Hi. My girl will be on her Pacemaker...and I'm thinking I'll ride my black/orange 37 Colson straightbar. Not sure yet tho. See you mañana!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 7, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> @rustystone2112 we haven't seen you in a few months.
> View attachment 1059720
> Hope to see you tomorrow.



I'm in this month


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 7, 2019)

I’ll be there as well.
Jana says she wants to ride too, so
I’ll have to dig her classic bike out.

I do have to admit, that electric bike is pretty fun to ride.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 8, 2019)

Not many photos 
But plenty of riders and bikes















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2019)

Fun day!
Thanks for coming out to ride.
Thanks to @kevin x for our route and stops.
Thanks Tim Moore for making the trip from N. Carolina!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 8, 2019)

Another interesting route, picked out by our de facto ride leader, @kevin x
With a swing by the Big A and the new Amtrak Depot.




And, an interesting stop by Back in the Day Classics, where everything is for sale.


Super cool stuff, by definitely not for the faint of wallet.
























I loved this trailer.









A good time was had by all!


----------



## mrg (Sep 8, 2019)

Didn’t take many pics but Marty’s pic’s tell the story , Great day for a ride on the 38 3gill CWC in the OC and thanks to our fearless leader KX for a all new route with a very interesting side of the Circle City we haven’t seen


----------

